
Odds are we'll all soon move to Desktop-as-a-Servic - CrankyBear
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3562731/odds-are-well-all-soon-move-to-desktop-as-a-service.html
======
mimixco
I love the idea of desktop-as-a-service but all the current implementations
are way to expensive. It's hard to justify paying for a machine on a per-
minute basis at the kind of rates that, MS for example, is charging.

~~~
CrankyBear
Chrome Enterprise is $50 a device per year and gets you access to Managed
Google Play via an approved Enterprise Mobility Manage for Cisco Meraki;
Citrix XenMobile; IBM MaaS360; ManageEngine Mobile Device Manager Plus; or
VMware Workspace ONE. It also includes Active Directory (AD) integration.

~~~
mimixco
Isn't that just Chrome? I took the OP to mean a dev desktop environment, like
Windows, for example. Those are still expensive on a hosted basis.

------
sammaeliam
You'll have to pry my Slackware desktop from my cold dead hands.

~~~
CrankyBear
I hear you, but then I bet you don't use "password" for your password either.
:-)

